# 98's



## MK4sleeperG (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey, 
What's the deal with 98's, and why they look so much like the 97's but they're considered a C5, and not the C4?
Any explanation? I'm VW guy just getting into the Audis....
Let me know, thanks.


----------



## silver96 (Nov 7, 2003)

Only the sedans were C5 and the avants were C4


----------



## MK4sleeperG (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: (silver96)*

ah


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (MK4sleeperG)*

i got a 1997 A6 C5 sedan, i think the c5 avant was later on the market so you could buy a c4 avant up to 1998.


----------



## MK4sleeperG (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*

Thanks guys.


----------

